# crocodile first aid



## m.punja (Jul 20, 2007)

This afternoon after work I did my rounds checking on my crew. When I went outside to see Happy the Saltie I knew instantly something wasn't right...poor boy was floating for starters.:cry::cry::cry::cry: I felt the water temp, one of the heaters had stopped working over night and the water was ice cold as was he. I took him out and put him in the sun as today was a nice day. After replacing the heaters and buying a backup and starting the kettle to heat up the water I called the vet stressed. He suggested heaps of heat and the croc should come out fine. This was the one at Altona North, can't recomend him highly enough. I put him in the bath with the water heated, put a spot light over him and he came fine. Thank god, I was starting to panic. :lol::lol: Now I'm just waiting for the tank water to get high enough then I'll return him and the backup water heat that I put tempoarily in the bath. I'll post some pics later when I'm on a different computer as mine sucks


----------



## slim6y (Jul 20, 2007)

I've always wanted a salty - I'm in the wrong state  maybe I'll move to NT!!! Too cold down your way - and they serve small drinks!

Looking forward to the pics tho...


----------



## Lozza (Jul 20, 2007)

good to hear he's ok


----------



## bredli84 (Jul 20, 2007)

slim6y said:


> I've always wanted a salty - I'm in the wrong state  maybe I'll move to NT!!! Too cold down your way - and they serve small drinks!
> 
> Looking forward to the pics tho...



re:small drinks, you have to order PINTS!

good to here Happy is going to be ok. also good that he is only young, imagine having this prob with a 12ft croc:shock:


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 20, 2007)

Glad to hear Happy's gonna be ok


----------



## JasonL (Jul 20, 2007)

That will make for a exiting bath toy!!!


----------



## bredli84 (Jul 20, 2007)

JasonL said:


> That will make for a exiting bath toy!!!



:lol: not your typical rubber ducky


----------



## m.punja (Jul 20, 2007)

lol, i had to make a quick phone call to a housemate and warn him for when he got home and wanted a shower


----------



## JasonL (Jul 20, 2007)

m.punja said:


> lol, i had to make a quick phone call to a housemate and warn him for when he got home and wanted a shower



Where's the fun in that?


----------



## m.punja (Jul 20, 2007)

He is having a shower now with happy in the bath tub lol


----------



## kelly (Jul 20, 2007)

Hope he's alright punjy


----------



## Dan123 (Jul 20, 2007)

> He is having a shower now with happy in the bath tub lol


brave man. can i just ask is happy normaly snappy and was it hard to get him/her out of the enclosure and into the bath?


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 20, 2007)

m.punja said:


> He is having a shower now with happy in the bath tub lol



i can see that going horribly wrong!!! lol hope your housemate doesnt want kids! lol


----------



## m.punja (Jul 20, 2007)

lol. while he was in the shower I heard a crash and bang and feared for the worse. But it was only the shampoo falling.  He was feeling unwell and moving very slowly so it wasn't hard. Besides I can handle him ok, I've done it a number of times now :lol::lol: Is it just or is there a problem loading pics onto a thread?


----------



## Magpie (Jul 20, 2007)

m.punja said:


> He is having a shower now with happy in the bath tub lol


 

Mr Happy will be scarred for life :shock::shock:


----------



## m.punja (Jul 20, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol: when I took him out of the bathtub he seemed releived. First time ever he hasn't had a fit and tried to eat me. As we passed my housemate happy even dropped a croc present for him :lol: Which my housemate then nearly stepped in half a dozen times as I put Happy back in his home :lol:


----------



## cement (Jul 21, 2007)

Your place sounds like a crack up!. Dodging crocs in the bathroom, croc claymores down the hallway! Fair dinkum, you know most non herpers won't beleive those stories.
Our favorite salty, up here just died, Eric from ARP. I think the storm blacked out the pool heater, and cold rain filled his pond cooling him to lethal levels. I was up there just days before he died and he was basking, only it was about 15 degrees and raining. Was wondering why he was not in his pond.
Anyway, maybe a backup jenny would be an idea if happy's outside and your in Vic


----------

